# HTML Layout



## 120_erhard (21. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche folgendes layout zu erstellen:
oben befindet sich ein banner, unten eine kleine leiste. In der Mitte ist ein Feld, das zweigeteilt ist: links navigation, rechts Inhaltsfeld.
Es soll so sein, dass die gesamte seite immer der browserhöhe entspricht. Leiste sowie banner haben eine feste höhe (in px).
das einzige, was gescrollt werden soll ist das inhaltsfenster.
Ich kriege folgendes nicht hin:
die angabe height=100% zieht das div/die tabelle mit dem inhalt zwar auf 100% browserhöhe, ich brauche ja aber 100% - x, wobei x die höhe von leiste und banner sind. Außerdem wächst das div wenn der inhalt zu groß wird, das soll aber nicht so sein, die höhe muss imemr gleich bleiben.
Wie kann man sowas lösen?
LG


----------



## Alex_T (21. September 2010)

Grüße,

ist zwar nicht die schönste Methode, aber mit Frames wäre das zu lösen, da man diese Objekte dann auch scrollen kann.

Oder aber du benutzt JavaScript, mit dessen Hilfe du dir eine eigene Scrollbar für das DIV erstellen kannst. Wie das mit JavaScript funktioniert kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen, da müsstest du mal die Spezialisten im entsprechenden Unterforum fragen.


----------



## hela (21. September 2010)

120_erhard hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich versuche folgendes layout zu erstellen:
> oben befindet sich ein banner, unten eine kleine leiste. In der Mitte ist ein Feld, das zweigeteilt ist: links navigation, rechts Inhaltsfeld.
> ...


Hallo,
dann versuch es mal so, wie es in diesem Tutorial beschrieben ist: Tabellenloses Basislayout mit fixierten und separat scrollbaren Blöcken.


----------

